# Curing Bacon w/Morton Tender Quick



## lonewolfcub (Apr 4, 2016)

OK, my first attempt at curing/smoking bacon and I have a rookie question. The instructions on the Mortons TC is pretty straightforward, 1 TBSP for each pound of meat, but it also says it should be in the cure for up to 24 hours. Most of the posts I've read are in the 7-14 days depending of course on the weight/thickness of the belly. 

I know to rinse/soak the belly after the cure process, so should I just ignore the 24 hour suggestion on the packaging?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes ignore the 24 hour suggestion.

I don't use tenderquick, but a member on here does.

Here is a link to his bacon step by step with tenderquick.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## lonewolfcub (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Al. I found Bear's post after I made my post, so I went ahead and made the cure and popped them in ziplocks. I figure I can get to smoking them next Wednesday. I don't have the ability to cold smoke, and have a big green egg. Was planning on smoking it in the low 200 range until the belly gets to 150F. Will this work?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2016)

lonewolfcub said:


> Thanks for the reply Al. I found Bear's post after I made my post, so I went ahead and made the cure and popped them in ziplocks. I figure I can get to smoking them next Wednesday. I don't have the ability to cold smoke, and have a big green egg. Was planning on smoking it in the low 200 range until the belly gets to 150F. Will this work?


Some people do that, and some cold smoke (below 100°).

For Belly Bacon, I prefer using smoker temps of 110° to 130° for 8 to 12 hours, with smoke all but the first hour. I don't worry what the IT is when my Belly Bacon is done. However I smoke my Buckboard Bacon & my Canadian Bacon until the IT is between 145° and 150°. That way I can either eat it cold or just warm it up a bit.

Bear


----------

